

Google Analytics for Facebook Pages - themanual
http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2010/google-analytics-for-facebook-fan-pages/

======
barrkel
This covers fan pages - anybody know how to do the same for personal pages, in
case you feel like snooping on people who are looking you up?

But then I see this:

[http://grownupgeek.com/facebook-forums-whos-been-looking-
at-...](http://grownupgeek.com/facebook-forums-whos-been-looking-at-my-prof)

Apparently it's against the TOS.

~~~
mseebach
The value of Facebook would plunge to a fraction if that was possible. If you,
before every click, had to consider what the "target" would make of your
visit. Am I visiting too often? Too rarely? So my girlfriends ex is visiting
my profile fairly often, what's up with that?

~~~
Frazzydee
I don't think your assumption is correct. Most Chinese social networking
sites, by default, allow you to see a list of the most recent people who
viewed your profile, and the exact time they viewed it at.

It's probably a cultural thing, but still think saying that its value will
"drop to a fraction" is a bit apocalyptic, especially if you can disable the
feature.

~~~
yashodhan
I think he was talking of a scenario where the option to disable it did not
exist, in which case I completely agree with him. But if there was an option
to turn it off, I think we can all agree that most users would choose to and
facebook would probably be saved.

Facebook relies on the user having a positive experience with the site. It
aims to smooth social interactions. God knows how many girls I've "stalked" (I
dislike this term but that's a different point entirely) and I've used the
information I gained from anonymously browsing their profile to chat them up.
Call me a creep but us primates like using tools :)

Believe me, most people stalk others. I firmly believe Facebook is where it is
today thanks to the privacy that enables us to do so.

------
sabon
It's only valid for pages built with FBML. So it's good for tabs (sections)
but not for the main page itself. The main page is a newsfeed where you just
can't put any FBML. So it makes an interesting tool to track subpages but in
general it's pretty useless. Clever idea though.

------
carson
I wonder if this might lead Facebook to start caching images on fan pages like
they sometimes do for images in apps.

~~~
rksprst
They already do this... everything is run through a proxy and cached for a few
minutes (regardless of etag or anything else).

